# dry brown hair on black dog



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Ruckus has a patch of hair on his rump that is turning a bit brownish red. It is his undercoat that is turning colors. His fur is stiff, and a little on the thin side on his rump too. and it seems to be itching him some.

I was just wondering what I can do to fix this? 

Ruckus does have allergies to some pollens and grass.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hm.. from what I've read, redish/brown colored fur is usually a sign of a yeast infection on the skin.. I haven't heard of it being on the rump though, only on the paws.. It's usually itchy too.. I could be completely wrong though. Have you taken him to the vet to see what they think?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

the skin looks great under there. its just the fur that looks yucky.

I see this all the time at work (i groom dogs)
and I have had clients ask me what it was and I hate to tell them, i have no idea, and my own dogs has it too!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is Ruckus a collie, right? I see that alot on dogs with long coat..and often on collies..Are you sure its the undercoat that is turning reddish and dry, or the longer outer guard hairs? Most of what I see is the guard hairs. That is caused by damage from just being a dog, and sun damage. Eventually, those long hairs will fall out and be replaced, but it takes a long time for a collie. If that is what it is, all you can do it try to protect and nourish the good hairs, and wait for the damaged ones to shed and be replaced.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i got a better look, and its more like the undercoat and the bottom halfs of his guard hairs are turning colors. Ruckus is a big goofy looking sheltie, but collie is plenty close enough! 

do you have any product recommendations? maybe something i have at work?
we use espree, and coat handler


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you tried a clarifying shampoo? Just to make sure any product and residue is out that may be contributing to the problem? After that, I would use a deep moisurizing shampoo (I don't use Espree, so I don't know any of their products) like EZ Groom or Les Pooch. I LOVE Coat Handler conditioner, but I would use it as a leave in to help protect the coat as well. Its great stuff. There are also leave in sprays that have sunscreen in them. I haven't personally used any of them, but I have heard they work well. You could also do a hot oil treatment, and try to get some moisture in the hairs, but its only going to do so much, as the hairs at this point are already "dead" but it can help prevent more damage. Of course, this is all assuming its just damaged coat. It could also just be a coat change due to age, diet, etc.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

thank you!
since the hairs are dead can the be hand plucked out. to they will grow in faster?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ruckusluvr said:


> thank you!
> since the hairs are dead can the be hand plucked out. to they will grow in faster?


I don't see why you couldn't hand pluck them. That *should* make them grow back in faster.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks. i will see about plucking them. and then see what i am working with.

I actually have a les pooch clarifying shampoo (got it free at Atlanta pet fair last year!)

And we have hot oil treatments too.

I am thinking that i will 
-pluck dead hair
- use les pooch clarifying shampoo
- then do a hot oil treatment
-and then make up some coat handler conditioner as a leave-in


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that is a good plan.  Are you going to Atlanta this year? I am going, this will make my 5th year attending. Its a great show!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i think we are skipping this year, and going to Petquest. Never been to petquest before! we want to go to Hersey sometime


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ruckusluvr said:


> i think we are skipping this year, and going to Petquest. Never been to petquest before! we want to go to Hersey sometime


I went to Petquest 2 years ago. Its much smaller than Atlanta. I have never been to Hershey either (bad time of year for me) but I have heard many say that Atlanta is better because its SO much less expensive and just as good in every way. I do believe Hershey has more vendors there, but not sure about their seminars,etc. I know the competition at Atlanta is bigger by far than any other show, but really close in comparison to The All American in Chicago. I'm competing with 5 dogs in Atlanta this year, and doing the Rescue Rodeo too..whew..what was I thinking? LOL


----------

